# Sound driver(Realtek) cant install in ASUS P5GC-MX-Pls give me a solution



## mobileman (Jan 4, 2009)

Dear friends, 

i have fedd up with one problem, that in my PC, (Dual Core) i have used ASUS P5GC-MX mother board. i have formatted this due to a virus attack. after that, i cant install sound in this, when i am trying to install the Realtek, while installation it shows an error message that 'cannot find the Sound Driver'. i have tried to from the control panel by searching the device.its worthy, but at last it asking for "RTKHDA.SYS" which is not in the cd. 
what may be the problem??? how can i solve this?? in the Boot menu, i have selected Realtek HD, where there was the AC 97 too.

please be kind to help me in this, 

waiting with patience, 

lovingly yours

mobileman


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 4, 2009)

Did you try with the latest drivers from the asus' website.


----------



## zbuu (Jan 4, 2009)

you need to install ms hda drivers. download it from da ms web site. then install l8st realtek drivers....


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2009)

@ mobileman

New realtek drivers should solve your prob - download Realtek drivers from their website


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 6, 2009)

Had You Installed WindowsXP SP3????


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2009)

@ happylywinter

Post in appropriate threads & STOP Spamming


----------



## mobileman (Jan 12, 2009)

My Dear friends, 
i have tried to install the latest driver, i have changed the HD Audio setting to AC 97 from the Boot menu, i have tried to install the AC 97 driver, ho hoo, have tried every thing(i hope so). but cant solve my solution.

again, i am using Win Xp SP2. every time while trying to install the Realtek audio driver i am getting an error message that 

"Install Realtek HD Driver Failure" some times with some version of the driver,one number also showing with the error message as Error Code: E0000227

any solution
hardly waiting

lovingly
mobileman


----------



## VarDOS (Jan 12, 2009)

r u using Windows XP SP3


----------



## mobileman (Jan 12, 2009)

zbuu said:


> you need to install ms hda drivers. download it from da ms web site. then install l8st realtek drivers....



dear, 
could u  provide me a brief on these "MS HDA and SA MS WEB SITE" please

waiting


----------

